# Looking for... tars.



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I got some silicone drag slicks for AFX magnatractions at Neils Wheels back in the late 90s.
These are narrow, but really tall slicks. They are still in great shape.
I have no idea who made them, but I would like to get some more.
They also work really well on HP2s, HP7s, and Turbos.

Any idea who may have made these back then, or any favorites you may have now?

Thanks


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

how about a pic so i know what i'm looking for


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

or maybe dimensions?


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

*Like Big Al was saying...*

... With a few dimensions, most any tire can be recreated if it doesn't exist already.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I got some silicone drag slicks for AFX magnatractions at Neils Wheels back in the late 90s.
> These are narrow, but really tall slicks. They are still in great shape.
> I have no idea who made them, but I would like to get some more.
> They also work really well on HP2s, HP7s, and Turbos.
> ...


*Penn Valley used to make a AFX Tank / Rolls / Dragster tire that was like 5/8 tall and 11/16 wide could that be what you are refering to ? 

Bear 
*


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

bearsox said:


> *Penn Valley used to make a AFX Tank / Rolls / Dragster tire that was like 5/8 tall and 11/16 wide could that be what you are refering to ?
> 
> Bear
> *


I believe I have some of those as well. I didn't know they were PVT, thanks.

These may be old PVTs as well for all I know. A narrow tire...










I'm pretty sure they were made for the AFX rim, but they also fit nice on an HP2/HP7 rim.
On the rim, they measure just over half an inch...










Here's a comparison with a regular Tyco Pro silicone tire...










They really fill a wheel well nicely. Any ideas?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Any ideas?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

they certainly LOOK like PVTs.
hows about contacting Tom Heister (sp) and asking if he is continuing that size.
he has bought the molds and rubber(silicone) recipe from Penn Valley Hobbies and to the best of my knowledge is producing all the tires they once did.
Ton has posted in the newby thread on quite a few occasions and I am pretty sure there is contact info of some sort there.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I've always wanted to say this...

THANKS AL!!!!


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*.20" wide .30" rim +- .476"*

I can try to find some more.

I've put a few on some 4 gear chassis


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Tom Heister's page http://www.xp77.com/hiester/


----------

